# Thinking of Ontinyent to retire to.



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

My husband has suggested Ontinyent for us to retire to, I was thinking of somewhere around Cadiz. We will be coming over next year with the car to have a look around and will rent a villa for a few weeks to get a bit of a feeling for the area.
I have a few questions before our visit though, how cold & wet does it get in winter?
We will initially have a car & motorbikes, but when we can no longer use these is there public transport to hospital, doctors, shops etc?
If the property has no swimming pool is it easy to get permission to construct one and is it relatively easy to change a kitchen or bathroom in the house?
Are there many illegal houses in the area, we are looking at places on the outskirts of the town?
Thank you for reading and for any replies I will get,
Sandra


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

wunderground.com is an excellent resource for looking at historic information about the weather.

If you listen to people who have lived in Spain for a while they will tell you that the winters can be cold, wet and miserable. Those who live in England know that the summers can be like that. The climate in Spain is generally agreeable, as a little poking around wunderground will prove,

Public transport is available and is much like the UK. If you live where lots of people live, there will be frequent services. If you live where nobody else lives, services will be infrequent.

Changing a property depends on the property. You should check that all your plans are OK with the authorities before buying. And then check again. And then take what you hear with a pinch of salt.

As for the area you are looking at. There is another well-known Internet forum for expats but it is very very s**t. That said, there is a bloke there who used to live in Ontinyent, so you might want to post your question there.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Horlics said:


> And then check again. And then take what you hear with a pinch of salt.
> As for the area you are looking at. There is another well-known Internet forum for expats but it is very very s**t. That said, there is a bloke there who used to live in Ontinyent, so you might want to post your question there.


... or you could stay on this forum and ask me. I've lived in Ontinyent, with my family, for the last 9 years and still do. I know the area very well and also know the town hall well including what you can and can't do.

Perhaps you could PM me as it wouldn't be of much interest to other members - I don't mind either way.


----------

